# Not quite so new member but now back in a TT



## Nafod (Jun 22, 2008)

As the title says I did originally join back in 2008 when I had my mk2 in dolphin grey. I’ve been away from Audi for a few years (wife has still had a Q5 in all that time) but found a nice low mileage mk3 TTRS. Mid life crisis is still doing well. 

good to be back.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome back to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

